# 67 LeMans transmission swap



## aggie_67 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just got a 67 LeMans convertable project. Not too happy with the 2 spd auto, what are my alternatives for a 3 spd auto, TH350, Turbo 400?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Either will work fine. You could also install a 200R or a 700 series (late model overdrive transmissions). My choice, for ease of installation and for its lower 1st and 2nd gear ratios would be the TH350. Cheap, strong, and simple. And pretty much a straight bolt in deal.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

The 350 is a direct change over, for a 400 you would have to add new mounts on your boxed frame to move the crossmember back then get a 400 driveshaft or shorten yours.. Les


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

FNG69 said:


> The 350 is a direct change over, for a 400 you would have to add new mounts on your boxed frame to move the crossmember back then get a 400 driveshaft or shorten yours.. Les


Plus, then the kick down is electric instead of mechanical so you'll need to wire and mount a kick down switch. Given the choice of the two I'd opt for the 400 myself, it's a much stronger tranny.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

FNG69 said:


> The 350 is a direct change over, for a 400 you would have to add new mounts on your boxed frame to move the crossmember back then get a 400 driveshaft or shorten yours.. Les


To update this a little I was talking about my 64 frame. Guess I am wondering now if the 67 might be just a little different cause the GTOs did come with 400 already so maybe it as a mount that works for the Lemans and GTOs. I did put a Tubo 400 in my 64. My policy is bigger is better. LES


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The crossmember was changed instead of the frame for the TH400. Good luck finding one for a convertible....
If the car has the original 326, the TH350 with a mild build will be all you need.

Welcome to the forum.....:seeya:


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Mitch, Thanks for the update that means if wanted to go with the 400 he could still just do it like mine and use his present crossmember then look for a 400 driveshaft. The kicker is if it wasn't a conv, he could just slide down and drill new holes on a post or hardtop. Les


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Plus, then the kick down is electric instead of mechanical so you'll need to wire and mount a kick down switch. Given the choice of the two I'd opt for the 400 myself, it's a much stronger tranny.


kickdown on two speed is already electric.


----------



## aggie_67 (Mar 27, 2010)

Appreciate all the help. 

Will start looking around and see what comes up, 350 or 400. If I end up with a 400 will get back and ask a few more questions.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't for get about the 200r4 If your using the car to cruse. it is an easy swap also.


----------



## aggie_67 (Mar 27, 2010)

One more question. When I swap trans what do I have to do with the console shifter? If I have to replace it, can I use the existing for a while if I only use park, reverse, & drive?


----------



## aggie_67 (Mar 27, 2010)

One more question. When I swap trans what do I have to do with the console shifter? If I have to replace it, can I use the existing for a while if I only use park, reverse, & drive?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to do the switch myself when I get everything back together for my 66 with a 200r4 from a 2speed power glide. I think you should be able to use it till you convert it. Just no ability to drop it in the lower gears with the shifter.
Here is one place you can get what you will need.
SHIFTWORKS - GTO/LeMans Conversion Kits


----------



## BWGoat (Mar 31, 2010)

I am close to compeletion of a 1966 GTO. Swaped the 2 speed for a 200r4 and used the shiftworks conversion to retain the orig console. Direct bolt in, stock driveshaft, cross member moved back and reused. They used this tranny in Buick Grand National, so has seen HP. Had it rebuilt, clutches beefed up, etc. Thought was overdrive much better for long trips.


----------

